# Jobs for 11 year olds



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

The eleven year old boy that I'm watching for summer break is trying to come up with ways to make money. Does anyone have any job suggestions for him?


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

first thought is a mother's helper.


----------



## j924 (May 17, 2005)

Yard work
Cleaning garage/shed
Car wash
Help with housework
Watching/helping the smaller kids


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

What about a paper route? My 10yo, 11.5yo and just turning 13yo all have one.
Being a mother's helper or babysitter at that age could make some money.
Or cutting lawns/doing simple yardwork/gardening?


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Is your town walkable? How about running errands (small grocery trips, post office, dry cleaning) for neighbors. What are his hobbies/interests? It's always good to try and find a way to make money doing something you enjoy. If he likes cooking, maybe he could make meals for busy families. Video games? Maybe he can offer classes for younger kids (as a way to give parents a small break---a mother's helper w/ a twist). Reading/books? How about offering to help people organize their bookshelves or making books on tape to sell?


----------

